
This Guy Drives Around the Country Selling Georgia Peaches Out of a Truck - JSeymourATL
https://modernfarmer.com/2019/07/this-guy-drives-around-the-country-selling-georgia-peaches-out-of-a-truck/
======
ggm
In Edinburgh we used to buy onions from a real Frenchman in french 'bleu'
workers denim, from a bicycle covered in onion ropes. Same guy for ten or
fifteen years from the early sixties until the eighties. He drove a Renault
van to a market in france, bought a truckload of onions, camped just outside
town and plaited onion ropes to sell each season.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Onion_Johnny](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Onion_Johnny)

